# Upper/lower split for muscle mass



## zoco

I'm sure a lot more guys would get great results if they used something like this instead 4 or 5 day splits.There is something in newbie weightlifters that makes them think more work will get them to the goal quicker.

Upper/Lower split


----------



## C.Hill

Agreed.


----------



## JoePro

Yes and No.

I think 3 days are the best for any beginner and a basic strength routine.

Your main focus should really be getting a great fundamental strength base really. Upper/Lower is good though, no disagreeing.


----------



## JoePro

Sorry - didn't realise that was a link, yeah good link mate. Thats good for beginning.


----------



## monkeybiker

The problem is all the magazines given out so called pro body builder routines which are most likely just made up by the author. They make it sound so complicated when you are better off sticking to simple basic routines and simple basic diets.


----------



## zoco

JoePro said:


> Sorry - didn't realise that was a link, yeah good link mate. Thats good for beginning.


Actually it's good for advanced trainees too.Just see how DC training works.Intensity is the key here.


----------



## usc277

Has anyone in this forum ever done upper/lower ?


----------



## C.Hill

usc277 said:


> Has anyone in this forum ever done upper/lower ?


 Yep. Works well, keep it compound and simple and it leaves adequate rest time between sessions. Made good progress!


----------



## tonyc74

ive done dc upper lower split and westside for skinny b4stards both are excellent. just make sure u log every work out and beat it whethers its an extra rep or more weight on the bar and you cant go wrong!


----------



## zoco

zoco said:


> Actually it's good for advanced trainees too.Just see how DC training works.Intensity is the key here.


I'm currently doing the 2way DC split,which is upper/lower split.


----------

